# Robinson pro frame and old haro complete nice look///



## lllm (Jan 24, 2012)

IM SELLING THIS 1992 ROBINSON PRO FRAME AND A 1994 HARO GROUP 1 BOTH IN GREAT USED SHAPE PICS DONT LIE BOTH 20 INCH FRAMES CHROME IS REALY GOOD ON THE HARO THE ROBINSON HAS NICE CHROME BUT THE BRAKE BRIDGE WAS OVER TIGHTENED AS YOU CAN SEE AND HAS A SMALL PING ON THE TT LOOK AT PICS THE HARO I WENT RIGHT THROUGH ITS READY TO GO NEW CHROME TIOGA BB/NEW AME GRIPS/NEW ODYSSEY SLIC CABLE /NEW TIRES/NEW CHROME CHAIN IT HAS A FUSION CRANK AND STEM HARO F/F SEAT FUSION CLAMP AND ACS Z MAGS IN GREAT SHAPE POST IS A BIT STUCK BUT SHOULD COME OUT IT WASNT LEFT OUT SO IT SHOULDNT BE TO BAD I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME TO WORK ON THESE ANY FURTHER SO I NEED THEM GONE PICK UP IS FINE AND I WILL SHIP FOR THE EXACT AMOUNT NOTHIN MORE THE ROBINSON FRAME IS $75.00 AND THE HARO GROUP1 IS 150.00 CALL 508 567 5689 OR EMAIL ME AT bink7987@comcast.net thanks for looking


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice chrome


----------

